# critique new friesian?



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

then theres this pic









i dont believe hes sickle hocked, just the way hes standing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like him. A lot. Love the way he's greying out, too.

He does look like he's standing under himself, giving the illusion of sickle hocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I like him too! What a presence and great mover!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Do you mind telling us his bloodlines? He's beautiful.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Farmchic said:


> Do you mind telling us his bloodlines? He's beautiful.


I dont really know his bloodlines, and neither does the owner, because he was bought from a woman in PEI.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like he might have a hard canter to sit to.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am normally not a big fan of Fresians, but this guy is really nice. his movement is remarkably balanced.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Looks like he might have a hard canter to sit to.


i dont think its the canter, the rider looked like she let him run for a couple strides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

more pics:


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoa those front feet REALLY need a trim 

Hinds don't look too bad though... so is it a bad farrier?

I haven't watched the video, but I quite like him based on the photos. Very short pasterns, and a more upright shoulder than is ideal in a dressage horse [that shoulder is better for jumping tbh] but being that he's essentially full draft [Friesians are light drafts, originally bred to carry knights into war then turned to harness and now being used as riding horses], the short pasterns and upright shoulder come as no suprise. I like his neck set, it's a nice medium IMO between the low-set draft neck and the high-set extremely upright Friesian neck.

Typical draft hind end, in that I'm saying nice big hocks and a sloping croup. If he was lighter I would say he was made to jump - but a LOT of dressage people like a bit of jumping breeding in their dressage horses. All in all I see no reason why he couldn't do some dressage. He's not an FEI horse but he's certainly better built than my gelding [an eventer who is looking at retiring from jumping, he will be my dressage horse if I can't get him sound enough to jump again]. My gelding is only about First or Second-level at the moment, but I'm a beginner when it comes to dressage, so I don't know how much of that is me and how much of it is him.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

well, the owner said that he needed his feet done, and hes had them done since these photos, so its all good. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I want...


----------

